# NVIDIA - Neue oder alte Treiber? [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Guten morgen,

mich wundert, das nur sehr wenige Threads zu dem Thema gibt.

Ich wollte die nvidia Treiber installieren und kann

```
modprobe nvidia
```

nicht ausführen.

Da lass ich hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-484058-highlight-nvidia+treiber.html dass "schmutzfinger" zu den neuen Treibern rät.

Probehalber habe ich die auch mal installiert und zum Laufen bekommen.

Aber der Befehl

```
glxinfo | grep direct
```

gibt nur aus

```
direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
```

Der Nvidia Treiber läuft aber soweit (Logo wird bei startx angezeigt)

Was ist denn hier nun der richtigere bzw. bessere Treiber, Weg?

Die Treiber

media-video/nvidia-(kernel|glx) oder

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 

Schreibt Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen doch hier rein.

Danke, Alexi-5000Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Mon Aug 14, 2006 11:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bbgermany

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers <- das sieht verdammt stark nach dem nv treiber von Xorg aus. keine 3d unterstützung also

media-video/nvidia-(kernel|glx) <- du musst davon beide installiert haben und das kernel-modul nvidia geladen haben. nicht vergessen "eselect opengl set nvidia" ausführen und in der xorg.conf nvidia in der treiber section eintragen, sowie Option "DRI" rausnehmen. sonst geht das nicht  :Smile: 

vielleicht solltest du auch noch die section "DRI" bearbeiten (bzw den user in die gruppe video packen), damit das recht hast auf das dri device zuzugreifen.

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich habe letzte Woche mein Notebook neu aufgesetzt und dabei gesehen (das nvidia-kernel ebuild zeigte es an), dass die Packete nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx zusammengefasst wurden in nvidia-drivers und diese absofort verwendet werden sollen.

----------

## bbgermany

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also ich habe letzte Woche mein Notebook neu aufgesetzt und dabei gesehen (das nvidia-kernel ebuild zeigte es an), dass die Packete nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx zusammengefasst wurden in nvidia-drivers und diese absofort verwendet werden sollen.

 

oops, das hab ich noch nicht gewusst. die einzige maschine mit ner nvidia karte und linux ist meine media-station und die hab ich seit jahren nicht mehr "upgedated"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## deejay

Moin,

ich kann nicht so viel dazu sagen, nutze noch die "alten" neusten Treiber.

Die funktionieren soweit, und ich habe bislang keinen Grund gesehen,

auf andere Treiber umzusteigen. Aber ich werde es zu gegebener Zeit

mal testen.

Gruß

deejay

----------

## .maverick

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind beim 7er Xorg-Server die alten Pakete geblockt. Außerdem sollte wohl bald ein VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" reichen und so ein explizites emergen überflüssig machen.

----------

## deejay

Ich meine nicht, dass die geblockt sind. Habe auch den xorg7 und habe erst kürzlich nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx neu emerged. Hat wunderbar geklappt...

----------

## mrsteven

Er meint vermutlich Xorg 7.1:  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477702.html

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, ja

das sind alles nette Erfahrungen.

Leider bringt mich das noch nicht ganz weiter.

Gemäß bbgermany bietet der Treiber x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

keine 3D Unterstützung.

Kann das wirklich sein? Das kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.

Das emerge Protokoll der alten nvidia Treiber fordert mich sogar auf, die neuen

zu probieren.

Alexi-5000

----------

## .maverick

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Er meint vermutlich Xorg 7.1

 Oh, sorry, ich habe gerade hier kein Gentoo zur Verfügung und hab deshalb bei gentoo-portage.com gespinkst. Hab mich wohl verklickt  :Embarassed: 

Wie dem auch sei, Alexi, du solltest imho x11-driver/nvidia-drivers verwenden. Die Leute, die das neue Paket eingeführt haben werden wohl ihre Gründe dafür gehabt haben. Du brauchst keine Sorge zu haben, im Prinzip fasst es nur nvidia-(glx|kernel) zusammen, 3D-Unterstützung haben sie also trotzdem (ich benutze sie auch). bbgermany meinte wohl die xf86-video-nv Treiber.Last edited by .maverick on Mon Aug 14, 2006 11:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ok.

Hast recht.

Ich schließe dann den Thread.

User können gerne noch Pro und Contra reinschreiben.

Grüße Alexi-5000

----------

## SvenFischer

```
AMDXP sven # emerge nvidia-drivers -s

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nvidia-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 1.0.8762-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 31,677 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

Ist also auch ein Treiber vom Hersteller NVIDIA.

Erst ab der 9xxx Version soll dann die API kompatibel zu xorg 7.1 sein.

----------

## NightDragon

Ich denke die Sachen wurden zusammengefasst, weil es keinen Sinn macht die Sachen zu trennen. Es wird wohl der OpenGL Teil zusammen mit den Treibern released.

Beide Treiber bieten 3D Untestützung an.

Und ja sie sind notwendig.

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers sind die Kerneltreiber.

nv und nvidia ist auch ein unterschied

in etwa zu vergleichen mit 

ati und fglrx...

Also ich muss sagen ich bin mit dem Treiber voll auf zufrieden.

Besser als die Probleme damals mit ATI.

Mein TV-Out geht, 3D habe ich, Sogar XGL Konnte ich betreiben (ist aber wohl eher was für gnome-User, weil KDE da nicht voll mitspielt).

Das wäre wohl auch mit den alten Treibern gegangen. Ich denke das beide Packete parallell geführt werden, hat nur den Grund, das es nicht gleich zum Chaos kommt wenn man die anderen weglässt. Die halben User würden sich sonst nur wundern.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich bin auch ganz zufrieden mit den "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" Treibern.

Genaugenommen hab ich garkeinen Unterschied zu den "alten" feststellen können. Ausser das man jetzt nicht mehr beide aktuallisieren muss, weil sie ja zusammengefasst wurden.

Sie brachten aber auch kein "Performance-Boost" oder der gleichen ;) GildWars und WoW sind noch so flüssig wie zuvor.

----------

## firefly

ChrisJumper: wiso sollten die auch nen performace schub geben, wenn es sich um den selben treiber handelt wie nvidia-kernel + nvidia-glx  :Wink:  nur das jetzt die beiden ebuilds zu einem zusammengefasst wurden.

----------

## SvenFischer

Also, ich Linus persönlich gefragt und der meinte, dass die SLI (Doppel) Karten die bisherige zweier Lösung brauchen. NUr wer eine Singkekarte verwendet, darf den neuen nvidia-drivers nehmen.

Um es mit den Gentoo-Forum-Slang zu sagen:

Die Doppellösung ist zu einer Singlekarte böse

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> dass die SLI (Doppel) Karten die bisherige zweier Lösung brauchen. NUr wer eine Singkekarte verwendet, darf den neuen nvidia-drivers nehmen.

 

Kann nicht sein, sieh Dir mal die ebuilds an: nvidia-kernel, nvidia-glx und nvidia-drivers installieren exakt die selben Treiber. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass jetzt - sinnvollerweise - alles in einem ebuild untergebracht ist.

platinumviper

----------

## SvenFischer

Mein Beitra ist als humorvoller Abgang zu Verstehen, nichts davon ist war. HAllo, verstehen Sie Spaß?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Mein Beitra ist als humorvoller Abgang zu Verstehen, nichts davon ist war. HAllo, verstehen Sie Spaß?

 

Das sagt ausgerechnet der, der mit so einem Bild ernst drein schaut! :o)

Ich verstehe übrigens eine menge Spass :) Aber mein Gentoo ist immer toternst.

----------

## mrsteven

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber mein Gentoo ist immer toternst.

 

Stimmt, das versteht wirklich keinen Spaß: Einmal rm -rf / als root und dein System ist nur noch beleidigt...  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Aber mein Gentoo ist immer toternst. 
> 
> Stimmt, das versteht wirklich keinen Spaß: Einmal rm -rf / als root und dein System ist nur noch beleidigt... 

 

Welches System?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*    *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Aber mein Gentoo ist immer toternst. 
> 
> Stimmt, das versteht wirklich keinen Spaß: Einmal rm -rf / als root und dein System ist nur noch beleidigt...  
> 
> Welches System?  

 

naja die reste nachdem rm sich selbst gelöscht hat  :Wink:  wenn ich mich nicht da grad komplett irre

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *mrsteven wrote:*    *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Aber mein Gentoo ist immer toternst. 
> 
> Stimmt, das versteht wirklich keinen Spaß: Einmal rm -rf / als root und dein System ist nur noch beleidigt...  
> 
> Welches System?   
> ...

 

Hmpf...

Wenn du rm aufrufst liegt es doch im Arbeitsspeicher, oder? Wenn du es von der Platte wirfst kann die Kopie im Arbeitsspeicher doch immer noch tun?

Trotzdem... Ein interessanter Versuch wärs allemal. Vielleicht am nächsten Feiertag einer von denen mit den dollen Backups  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

mir ist das mal passiert, könnte aber auch daran geliegen haben, das das löschen über ein script mit ner schleife lief

----------

